# LOST - FC to Cameron Pass - Never Summer Splitboard



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

TRAGIC!!! My Never Summer Splitboard and Voile Light Rail Bindings bounced out of the back of my buddies truck heading up for dawn patrol this morning! Got to the parking lot and 0 dark thirty but there was no sunrise shredding to be done! Somewhere between Overland Trail and Mulberry, and the Cameron Pass parking lot my ride left the vehicle. Did a couple laps searching to no avail. 

Please Help if you know anything.

Thanks!


----------



## jenneral (Aug 28, 2006)

*Super tragic*

Sorry to hear Evan that sucks, buzz me if you don't find it I can maybe able to help ( This is Hol's friend Jen K).


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Bounced, or slid off an open tail gate? Bummer.


----------

